# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  2سوال درباره تغییر رشته

## khParya

سلام من دو تا نظر ازتون می خوام
1-:من برای تغییر رشته با مدرسه حرف زدن و بهم گفتن دو تا راه داری یکی اینه که شهریور امتحان بدی و جز زیست دوم باید زیست سوم تا اونجایی که تابستان درس داده شده با ریاضی سوم رو هم امتحان بدی دومین راه اینه که 30 خرداد برم مدرسه و با حضور خود مدیر ازم امتحان گرفته میشه-این مدیر زیبا پارسال پیشنهاد ریاضی داد و گفت اگه راضی نبودی برگرد تجربی-
2-اگر بر فرض 30 حرداد بخوام امتخان بدم حداقل زمانی که واسه خوندن زیست سال دوم اونم در حد عالی لازم دارم چقدره؟-فرجه من از امتحانات ترم تا این امتحان 12 روزه-

----------

